# Error with editors/kate, attempting to install KDE4



## Cody Ray Miller (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am new to FreeBSD, so please speak slowly.  I'm still learning a lot about the OS. I have a background in Linux server administration, but never touched BSD before a few days ago.

I am running FreeBSD through VirtualBox on my Windows machine, and attempting to install KDE4. Here is what I did:


```
cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
make -DBATCH && make install
```

Note: I was told that the -DBATCH option was the correct way to use package defaults and avoid setup prompts. Let me know if there is a better way, please.

Now, here is the error I received after several hours:

(I am sorry that I can only see some of the error. Let me know either 1) where to find a log file or 2) if you can scroll up somehow (I know in Linux it is shift+PageUp/Dwn).


```
1 error

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/kate/work/.build
*** [all] Error code 2

make [3]

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/kate/work/.build
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/kate
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-baseapps
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
```

I then did:


```
cd /usr/ports/editors/kate
make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes && make install
```

And received the following error:


```
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.1
Thread model: posix
c++: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.or
g/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated r
un script.
c++: error: unable to execute command: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
c++: note: diagnostic msg: Error generating preprocessed source(s).
*** Error code 254

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/kate/work/.build
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/kate/work/.build
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/kate/work/.build
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped /usr/ports/editors/kate
```

So, all of that being said, is there a simple way for me to just skip this package and proceed on with the KDE install? Or, what would you recommend I try next?

Thank you for all your help! I really appreciate it!

Blessings,
Cody


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2015)

Cody Ray Miller said:


> ```
> cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
> make -DBATCH && make install
> ```
> ...


Nope, that's the correct way. But if you're going to use the default options why not install the package?



> Now, here is the error I received after several hours:


Errors can and will happen, first is to make sure your ports tree is up to date as the issue may already have been fixed.



> (I am sorry that I can only see some of the error. Let me know either 1) where to find a log file or 2) if you can scroll up somehow (I know in Linux it is shift+PageUp/Dwn).


Press the Scroll-lock key and you can scroll, press it again to release. There's no log file but you can use script(1) to save the output to a file.



> ```
> 1 error
> ```


This is a generic error and doesn't tell us much. The real error probably happened somewhere before that.


> ```
> cd /usr/ports/editors/kate
> make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes && make install
> ```


Don't bother with MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE, I'm not sure why that message is printed.



> So, all of that being said, is there a simple way for me to just skip this package and proceed on with the KDE install? Or, what would you recommend I try next?


I would suggest using packages for the time being. It'll save you a lot of time building.


----------



## Cody Ray Miller (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for your swift reply! How do I install the package instead of using the ports tree? Thanks!


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 5, 2015)

Run `pkg install x11/kde4`


----------



## Cody Ray Miller (Jun 5, 2015)

You're awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Cody Ray Miller (Jun 5, 2015)

Argh. Error:


```
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
cannot install package kde, remove it from request?
```

Is this because I started to put it together from the ports tree?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe. I would start from scratch, but here some things you could try:

Run `pkg update -f` to force update the package database.
Run `pkg upgrade -f` to reinstall every package you have installed.
Wipe out /usr/local and /var/db/pkg to completely remove any installed ports.
Try again with `pkg install x11/kde4` after choosing any of the options.


----------



## Cody Ray Miller (Jun 6, 2015)

The install is running now. I will update you and mark this thread as solved if everything goes well. Thanks for all the help!


----------

